
Before upgrading to the iPhone 6s Plus, consider the new Moto X - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2984349/smartphones/video-review-before-upgrading-iphone-6s-plus-vs-moto-x-pure-motorola.html
======
stevep2007
Overall, the Moto X compares very favorably to the iPhone 6s Plus Apple
announced earlier this month, but it costs a little more than half the price.
Here's a breakdown of how the two compare in terms of specs:

------
ChuckMcM
I bought the previous gen Moto-X and like it. The upgraded camera has me
thinking of re-gifting my current phone to one of my kids and getting the new
version though :-)

